# Do you know what company makes this diffuser?



## montana (Nov 12, 2010)

trying to find out what company makes the diffuser in the picture below, i think it looks great on the cruze


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Title of the picture is Roadruns. So I would think it's one of theirs. Goggle Roadruns diffuser.


----------



## montana (Nov 12, 2010)

I found the company, but it seems that the diffuser i originally posted is included with a body kit and not sold separately. But i did find a different diffuse that looks okay....


priced at $295


----------

